# 6dp3dt faintest of faint BFP - still a BFP????



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Girls!!! I've never seen a BFP before so am in shock. I was never going to test this early and in my head was doing it to get a negative & know the trigger is out my system - but I saw a line. It's very faint but definitely there. Could this be real?? Am shaking with excitement..!!!

Tell me your thoughts/stories? A faint line is still a + right. Just a Big Faint Positive...??!!!

X


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning hun,

It could still be the trigger shot? Or it could be a BFP

It's tricky cause the trigger shot can stay in your system for 10 days??

I'd test again in a couple of days and see if the result is still the same. I think that's why the clinic give you your OTD so there's no confusion. 

Everything crossed that its a BFP though  

Xxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

I know I know I'm really trying not to get my hopes up. I took the trigger shot on the 12th, so that's 11 days ago. Am  it's out my system and this is real. I was expecting to get a negative so I knew a positive was a real positive if I tested in a couple of days time. This has thrown me...!!!


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

I know hun it's hard not to get your hopes up when you see that 2nd line  

Test in a couple of days and the line should be a bit darker also. 

Hope and   it's a BFP for you xxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

I know I know.... I need to keep my feet on the ground today. Did Clomid do the same thing?

x


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Clomid never worked for me so I wouldn't know babe sorry. 

Let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Will do thanks. My fingers are crossed for both of us!! xxx


----------



## FireWolf (Oct 27, 2011)

Ooohh sounds good to me   best of luck yo you both!


----------



## mia83 (Jun 10, 2010)

sounds positive to me i did test 6dp too this time and  got faint line  hardly could see  it but it was a bfp still pregnant here xxxxx wish  u the very best


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Oooh - thanks girls - am so excited!!!! I phoned my nurse & she said its unlikely to still be the trigger (but of course they can't be 100% sure & it is very very early days but looks like a positive! )

   that it sticks!!!

Xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I did amy first test 7 days post 3dt and got a positive - mind you that could be because I am carrying twins    Good luck . . . . . . X


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you - fingers crossed!!!


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds very positive hun. I was told that if the line gets darker the more you test is positive but if gets lighter its the trigger so for your peace of mind test in a couple of days...your line shud be darker then hun.


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi kitty,

I am just like you on the same dilemma. I had 3 dt (on 18th/4/12) did a test today and i got a very faint line barely seen

I've been searching for answers as well. 

what did the nurse tell you when you asked her about the trigger in your system??

I will keep POAS   

XX

Hanadi


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks girls!!! Well - my nurse said that it's highly unlikely to be the trigger as that was 11/12 days ago but to test again to be in the safe side. Think I will be testing every day until OTD now...!! 

I'm hoping it's BFP for you too! I'm trying my best to contain my excitement but it's so hard - I've never seen a second line b4!!!


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks kitty,

I had 3 embyos back on day 3. been having sore boobs and slight cramps here and there.

I was given 10,000 trigger shot? how much did you take?

sorry i am asking alot of questions but apparently we have a very similar story....

XX

Hanadi


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Dependin on the amount of shot u had it can take between 10-14 days for it to leave ur system so please treat the result cautiously for now!!fingers crossed for u all!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there, don't worry about questions - that's why we're all here for each other!

I transferred 2 on 3dt.  Was a bit worried as quality wasn't top. (one grade 3 8 cell and one 12cell grade 2(but developing quite quickly). I had a 250ml Ovitrelle shot so I assume doseage works differently? I have been having severe bloating, Lowe back ache, on and off cramps & had some hot sweats last night... But honestly I think that most of this is the progesterone (I am on pessaries & shots every other day - so quite a lot pumping through me!!). Have you had much bloating??

But yes Jenna - you are right and I trying to keep my head screwed on for now and see what it looks like tomorrow & Wednesday...


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

I had major bloating issues, painful too. I am on clexane twice a day, progesterone injection 100ml, aspirin, dexamathone 0.5 its typical medication for ARGC clinic
my 3 embryos very very good no fragmentation and one was morular and the other ones where getting there

I was told great embryos  

I will test every day, there is no third option either positive or negative   but hopefully positive as we did what we have to do and there nothing else we can do  

I will keep updating and I hope you will too

XX

Hanadi


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep - me too - fingers crossed...! x


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

Can I ask which tests you are using? I mean the brand?

I got some from the pound shop (I know!!) only being dim I didn't read the instructions and they are only good for the day AFTER a missed period.

No use what so ever for testing early!

I am due to test on the 29th but can't stand the waiting. If I need to test every day from tomorrow onwards then that's better than doing nothing!!


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

I am using first response from super drug, I think they are the best as they measure from 25, and i love to see the lines. not a big fan of clear blue


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

I used first response too... But I do feel a bit naughty testing do early as there is a risk it's still the trigger. My plan was always to hold off until 8dp3dt at the earliest but hey ho...! Hold off if you can. Also, for all those ladies who haven't got their BFP by OTD, my friend who conceived via ICSi didn't get her BFP until 3 days after OTD do it doesn't mean all is lost. Im Keeping that in my mind in case Zi find out tomorrow that it is just the trigger...!

Good luck all xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I prefer cb digital when I was pregnant FR said negative but cbd positive and my bhcg was 297!!


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

I Tested 7dp3dt With A FR And Got A Positive.... FR R always A Bit Faint In Colour..


Good Luck

Jay xx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there! Thanks for that. Tested again this morning 7dp3dt and it's still there but still faint. Am hoping that means its positive as it hasn't faded. I also woke up at 4am feeling queasy & empty but I thought that it would've way too early for morning sickness right? x


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning hun,

Still sounding good. I'd just keep testing to see if the line gets darker  

I was so tempted to test this morning but managed to stop myself. Will wait till tomorrow. I'm so scared that it might say negative. Praying I get good news tomorrow


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey honey, saw your other post RE the big O and I am the same. I am hoping that means positive news for both of us..! xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

The darkness of the test won't indicate anythin in regards to a pregnancy,a positive is a positive regardless of the line!!each test could have a different amount of dye in them meanin that some lines mite not be as dark as others!!if u want a clear result then get a clearblue digital or ask for a blood test but please don't get hung up on how dark a line is cos that's not true!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh really? That is interesting! I thought that the strength of the line had done relevance to the amount of HCG? They are both very faint...? I have a blood test booked for Monday with the clinic but seems so GMAT off! I was going to wait a couple more says in the hope that the line got a bit stronger & then do a CB Digital... Why do some people get a stronger line and others weaker?

x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i always thought that a strong or weak line was more connected to how long since your last wee - how concentrated the wee was - rather than anything else. i think if you haven't wee'd for ages it gets more concentrated than if you went recently hence the need to use morning wee on testing since most people haven't wee'd for a few hours.


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

I think that's the same thing right - because it relates to the concentration of hcg (in concentrated urine it will be a less dilute amount of the hormone...?)


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i agree - so in that case unless you can guarantee your wee on two consecutive days was the exact same concentration it wouldn't be a fair comparison to compare lines. you'd have to have drunk the exact same amounts at the exact same times and metabolised it the same and wee'd at the exact same time.. way too complicated for me.


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes-I see your point! )

Think I will try a CB Digital in a couple of days as well...


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok. I caved in! I got a fr test yesterday (god bless 24hr supermarkets) and got a faint bfp! Did it again this morning- same!!!

Its a faint line and I don't have my otd test until the 28th and I darent tell my husband as he would be too excited. But I needed to tell someone!

Will keep testing each day and praying it stays!!!!


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Oooh.... Congratulations!!!!! You are the same as me with the same OTD!! How many days post transfer are you - and was it a 3 or 5 day..?? Do you have any other feelings/symptoms? xxx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Hi guys...i am just lurking...I got my BFP 5 days after transfer and as you can see from my ticker i am on the home run for the safety zone....good luck xxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

That's fantastic news! Thanks for sharing...!! I'm keeping all of my fingers & toes crossed...! )


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello. I am 11dp2dt.

We only managed 3 fertilized eggs. (from 7 collected) so 2 went back asap.

the last didn't make it to 8cells so I spent the last week thinking this was a completely hopeless cycle (out first with icsi- our first ivf full stop!

As for symptoms. I have sensitive nipples, hot flushes which started yesterday and since Monday nothing sweet tastes right.
mint tic tags taste like caramel. Diet coke tasted like ginger. Grapes have no flavour etc. Its very very odd!

I also have had cramping throughout!

What side effects have you had?


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Ahh - you are a few days ahead of me. I really didn't think ours would work either as we were told that the quality wasn't great but I'm starting to be more hopeful now after seeing the line again this morning...

My main thing is cramps on and off, had night sweats one night, sensitive nips, serious bloating (and I had a really weird spontaneous 'O' in my sleep last night which I have never ever had before!)

But am really scared to believe its real in case it all goes downhill from here


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

I know its early to be testing but with the other symptoms if I am not pregnant I would love to know what caused them!

I am not taking any medications of any description, other than my metformin . I had a trigger shot of gonasi 5000 on the 9th and then a top up of 2000 on the 16th. 

It is remotely possible that there is a trace of the trigger shot but unlikely!

I want thus soooooooo much to be right!


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep - I know what you mean!! I am on progesterone shots & pessaries & a couple of other things do am putting all the symptoms down to them at the mo but am holding on to those little lineson the test for the mo!


----------



## mia83 (Jun 10, 2010)

as  for  me  the line got darker  2 weeks  after my  otd,so  i tested everyday and got faint line,but line is a line,it takes  time for that line  to get darker a week or  2  maybe after  ur  otd xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

My lines started very faintly at 4 pd5dt... Sounds very promising!! Keeping everything crossed! I remember the hours I spent looking at the tests in every possible shade of light... I'm ashamed to say I still carry that first BFP trst with me over two years on, got all superstitious about throwing it away!!! Xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I still have all 8 of my tests lol!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

My DH already thinks I'm mad as I've marked mine up as 9dpo, 10dpo 4 am, 10dpo 7am...   xxx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning ladies,
for the past two days there was no line 
But today, FR there is a faint line and CB digital says I am 1-2 weeks pregnant   

so I guess its   for me but still waiting for more lines to come  

XXX

Hanadi


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Congratulations Hanadiz! Well I am now 8dp3dt transfer and 4 tests down since 6dp3dt   and the line has started to get darker this morning..! Woo hoo

Am still scared of saying its definitely a BFP until OTD in case anything goes wrong before then. Had terrible pain in my uterus last night - to the point where I was doubled over for a few mins and my abdomen is still a bit tender today. Can implantation pains continue after a BFP? If it was implantation should it have been that  painful? 

xx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh kitty, you are right i should wait to the bloods are done   

but i am soooo excited

any way I am 7dp 3dt do I am just one day behind you,

I will be patient and  keep testing and see the line get darker

XXX

Hanadi


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Kitty I had awful pain from 3 days past transfer...some nights i couldn't  get out of bed and would lie there panicking....even now i still get them every now and then....when i had my 1st scan they said i had a large cyst on my ovary....this caused more pain than the implantation...i can tell when my baby and uterus are growing because i get doubled over with period type pain....please try not to worry about it...It has made my 1st trimester so difficult as every day i have felt that its all over....the worry never seems to end, But my baby was kicking and jumping around at my 10 week scan....I am praying i relax more after the 12 week mark.xxxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh thank you Clarabell...! That's such positive news. I was sitting here freaking out thinking - is the next test now going to be negative? I had a huge row with DH and thought, have I scared them off? Maybe they both implanted and I've still got one...? The crazy thoughts that go through your mind...! 

It started with this awful deep ache running down both if my thighs and legs and the next minute I was doubled over with a sharpe pain low down in my uterus. It went after a few mibs but have had a few pains again this morning (I would say worse than regular period pains). Do you mind me asking?  Were you very bloated as well with your cyst?

Kitty x


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Oh its awful isn't it...I had a huge row at 5wks preg with my OH and flung a dining chair at him lol...not like me at all...then of course i freaked i had done damage to the baby etc....the pain you are describing is just like mine...almost period like but for me stronger than a period...but also with lower backache and sciatica pains......I must say the frequency has reduced but last night it was enough to wake me up and put me once again on nicker watch ....I have been bloated from the day i did my 1st HPT which is why i tested so early....the cyst did make me swell and to be fair i am almost 12 weeks and i look about 5 month....drinking loads of water helps with the bloating though....My cyst was 3 times bigger than the baby but at my last scan 10wk 5days it had gone as the cyst provides hormones to the baby....its usually bigger if you take progesterone support....now the placenta has taken over the hormone work......The cramps i get now are for sure the baby and uterus growing but they always are accompanied by thigh ache......xxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there - thanks for that. I feel a little more relaxed about my symptoms now - but talk about stressful!!!! ) still getting the pain down my leg and some cramping - I guess that's blood supply etc? I'm assuming that it's way too early for uterus growing at only 11dp EC?!

Also - do you know, once you get your BFP dies that mean implantation has happened or can it still be on going for a few days after? x


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

implantation continues for a while....the embryo has a lot of work to do embedding in and then growing more cells etc...my doc said it takes about 5 days to properly implant but the implanting causes your hcg to go up which is why its detected on a HPT....try not to worry...a positive is a positive and and other than cramps which is very normal you have nothing else to cause any worries...enjoy your positive because i wish i had enjoyed it more xxxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Clarabell,

Will try to relax and enjoy it! Tanks for sharing so much useful info. I hope that you enjoy your pregnancy and everything goes to plan....!   xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Kitty watching you story chicken - I'm now 9dp3dt my OTD isn't untill May 1st, 15 days post transfer I haven't tested yet and am desperate to last untill Tuesday but its hard to do . Praying your BFP gets darker everyday hun


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey there bubble! Thanks for your good wishes! It was a little darker this morning which made me feel better and I can't wait until tomorrow to see if it's gone darker still. I know now that it's not the trigger and something positives going on down thee. Just got to wait now....! I'm so impressed by all those who wait until OTD - I just couldn't do it....!!! Hang in there - my fingers are crossed for you xxxx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

my line never really got that much darker and i had a few negatives on the digi test ...anyone who followed me on my 2ww will know i did more HPT that the shops could supply me with lol.....I do wish i could take my own advice...but nope...i am a wreck lol....just ordered a fetal Doppler .....can't wait for my 13 week scan to see little tigger jumping around again....I thought i was going mad when i thought i could feel tigger moving...but when i went for my scan and explained she said well judging by the way he/she is bouncing around it's very possible....feels like little bubbles.....I love being pregnant but i hate all of the worry.....to think i was just over 4 weeks when i found out it was positive and to think i am almost 12 weeks now...time is flying xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Time will continue to fly hun,mine went by in a blink,I finished work at 30wks cos I had almost 6wks holidays to take then Holly was born at 38+5 and even though I was off so early (couldn't carry holidays over) it still flew by so make the most of these few months 

Jenna xx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks girls - I'm trying to remain calm & enjoy the next few months. Fingers crossed all will be fine!!! It's so reassuring to hear your experiences ladies - thank you for taking the time  

xxxxxx


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

well lovely ladies,

my lines are getting darker....will try tomorrow and then will go to my clinic on saturday for blood test even though my official test date is on the 30th 

I am sooo excited and happy, it was a great board full of positive feedback keeps you on track for hoping and believing

thank you all again, will keep you posted  

XXX

Hanadi


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Hanadiz, That's fantastic news....!  

I risked a Clearblue digital this morning and it came back as 1-2 weeks Pregnant so I think I am comfortable now saying I officially have a BFP!!!  

However unfortunately It also looks as though I may have mild OHSS so off to the clinic for a scan tonight and then OTD blood test is on Sat! Can't quite believe its all actually happening!!

xx


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

My bfp stuck! 

Hope yours did too!


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there! That's excellent news!! Mine did too so far  

Looking forward to my scan now - every next step feels like a torturous wait!!  

xx


----------

